# String gauge for drop Ab?



## StarsAligned (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I have my first 7 string coming. I'll need to get a set up once it arrives and I'm wonderig what gauge strings is recommended for playing in drop Ab?


----------



## LinX (Sep 6, 2011)

StarsAligned said:


> Hey guys, I have my first 7 string coming. I'll need to get a set up once it arrives and I'm wonderig what gauge strings is recommended for playing in drop Ab?


I am using 10-64 and it's pretty cool.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm using the D'addario 10-59 set, works good for me.


----------



## loktide (Sep 6, 2011)

i've used everything from .56 to .70 for Ab, so it's a matter of tension and tonal preference. for the top 6 strings i use a 10-46 or 10-52 with a thicker 7th string

thinner gauges (less than .60) intonate better in my experience. unless you have a baritone scale.


----------



## StarsAligned (Sep 6, 2011)

It's for an rg7621


----------



## thatguy87 (Sep 6, 2011)

my Apex 2 is 25.5" and I have a 56 on top... and it's too floppy for my tastes. Need to try something like a .60 or maybe .62.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2011)

I use 11-49 and a 70 for drop Ab, it's perfect  The 70 sounds tight looking at the numbers but it's a great tension match. Should feel similar to 10's in standard.


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 7, 2011)

I use ernie ball skinny top heavy bottom with ernie ball 70's for the low Ab on my S7. Works great for me.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Sep 7, 2011)

I prefer 10-52 + 62. 
Most things work, so you'll probably have to try and see what you like


----------



## JCD (Sep 7, 2011)

I play 25.5" scale 7 tuned to drop A using 10-46 with a low .068 and it works beautifully for me. The string tension on a .068 tuned to A is almost exactly the same as a .046 tuned to E so it balances very well. It may be intimidating putting such a large gauge on the bottom but the bigger numbers of string gauge you go the less of a difference it makes i.e. you'll notice a MUCH bigger difference from a .042 to .049 than .056 to .063

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dvaienat (Sep 7, 2011)

To match 10-46 in E, try 11-49 + 72


----------



## Diggy (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone else on this forum posted this a while back. Very useful.

Hikky Z's String Assembler


----------

